# Still need to stimulate urination? Feed babies baby food?



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

So my babies are no 3 weeks and two days old, and most of the time when I try and stimulate them to urinate after feeding they don't. It was about three in nine the first time, 8 of 9 the second feeding, then back down to one or none urinating when stimulated with a warm moist corner of a washcloth. They wiggle and don't like it. They are pooping on their own just fine. They are eating lots of the soy formula and sampling the dry rolled oats I put out. One or two are trying the young rat feed, but what they really like is the Oxbow adult kibble they sometimes find a piece or to of. >.< Great, babies. Don't try to grow up too fast. They eschew all fruits and veggies I have put out for them.

So my question is--do I need to keep trying to stimulate?

Also--is there a time when I need to remove the oats?

Also--the adult food won't -hurt- them, I assume? It isn't in their cage, they find a piece or two around a holding cage where I put them to play while I keep track of who I have stimulated. They are still mostly eating formula from a catheter or out of a jar lid. Hopefully they start to like the young rat food soon.

Also--just keep trying with the veggies and fruits? Maybe try human baby food style puree?

So many questions!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I assume adult food won't hurt them because...well if mom was there (poor fry RIP) there would be adult food in there and they would presumably find and eat some....actually vicky had her babies almost weaned at that age...they still drank milk but they ate alot of solid food (I think she was tired of trying to feed 15 babies


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How are your babes doing? Everything still going well with weaning?


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

The babies are all weaned and healthy and adopted out! I gave them to current, former, and future students' families, so I get frequent updates and pics! I kept two girls, and they are spoiled rotten. We adore them.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I believe babies need more protein than adults hence why there's adult and baby rat food. So I think it'd be fine giving them adult food just add something else to give a bit more protein.


----------

